# [solved]app-emulation/virtualbox-ose-3.0.6 schlägt fehl

## aZZe

Hallo!

Die Installation von app-emulation/virtualbox-ose-3.0.6 schlägt bei mir fehl. 

Fehlerausgabe:

```

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) app-emulation/virtualbox-ose-3.0.6                                                                                                                            

 * VirtualBox-3.0.6-OSE.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                                                              [ ok ] 

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                         [ ok ] 

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                        [ ok ] 

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                       [ ok ] 

>>> Unpacking source...                                                                                                                                                             

>>> Unpacking VirtualBox-3.0.6-OSE.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-ose-3.0.6/work                                                                              

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-ose-3.0.6/work                                                                                                     

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-ose-3.0.6/work/VirtualBox-3.0.6_OSE ...                                                                           

 * Applying virtualbox-ose-3.0.0-mesa-check.patch ...                                                                                                                         [ ok ]

>>> Source prepared.                                                                                                                                                                

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-ose-3.0.6/work/VirtualBox-3.0.6_OSE ...                                                                         

Checking for environment: Determined build machine: linux.amd64, target machine: linux.amd64, OK.                                                                                   

Checking for kBuild: found, OK.                                                                                                                                                     

Checking for gcc: found version 4.3.2, OK.                                                                                                                                          

Checking for as86: found version 0.16.17, OK.                                                                                                                                       

Checking for bcc: found version 0.16.17, OK.                                                                                                                                        

Checking for iasl: found version 20090123, OK.                                                                                                                                      

Checking for xslt: found, OK.                                                                                                                                                       

Checking for pthread: found, OK.                                                                                                                                                    

Checking for libxml2: found version 2.7.3, OK.                                                                                                                                      

Checking for libxslt: found version 1.1.24, OK.                                                                                                                                     

Checking for libIDL: found version 0.8.12, OK.                                                                                                                                      

Checking for ssl: found version OpenSSL 0.9.8k 25 Mar 2009, OK.                                                                                                                     

Checking for zlib: found version 1.2.3, OK.                                                                                                                                         

Checking for libpng: found version 1.2.38, OK.                                                                                                                                      

Checking for libcurl: found version 7.19.6, OK.                                                                                                                                     

Checking for SDL: found version 1.2.13, OK.                                                                                                                                         

Checking for X libraries: Checking for Xcursor: found, OK.                                                                                                                          

Checking for Xmu: found, OK.                                                                                                                                                        

Checking for Mesa / GLU: Checking for Qt4: found version 4.5.2, OK.                                                                                                                 

Checking for Qt4 devtools: found version 4.5.2, OK.                                                                                                                                 

Checking for python support: found version 2.6.2, OK.                                                                                                                               

Checking for static stc++ library: found, OK.                                                                                                                                       

Checking for ALSA: found version 1.0.20, OK.                                                                                                                                        

Checking for libcap library: found, OK.                                                                                                                                             

Checking for compiler.h: compiler.h not found, OK.                                                                                                                                  

Checking for 32-bit support: OK.                                                                                                                                                    

Successfully generated '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-ose-3.0.6/work/VirtualBox-3.0.6_OSE/AutoConfig.kmk' and '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-ose-3.0.6/work/VirtualBox-3.0.6_OSE/env.sh'.                                                                                                                                                       

Source '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-ose-3.0.6/work/VirtualBox-3.0.6_OSE/env.sh' once before you start to build VBox:                                                  

  source /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-ose-3.0.6/work/VirtualBox-3.0.6_OSE/env.sh

  kmk                                                                                        

To compile the kernel modules, do:

  cd ./out/linux.amd64/release/bin/src

  make

  +++ WARNING +++ WARNING +++ WARNING +++ WARNING +++ WARNING +++ WARNING +++

  Hardening is enabled which means that the VBox binaries will not run from

  the binary directory. The binaries have to be installed suid root and some

  more prerequisites have to be fulfilled which is normally done by installing

  the final package. For development, the hardening feature can be disabled

  by specifying the --disable-hardening parameter. Please never disable that

  feature for the final distribution!

  +++ WARNING +++ WARNING +++ WARNING +++ WARNING +++ WARNING +++ WARNING +++

Enjoy!

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-ose-3.0.6/work/VirtualBox-3.0.6_OSE ...

kmk -j3 TOOL_GCC3_CC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc TOOL_GCC3_CXX=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ TOOL_GCC3_AS=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc TOOL_GCC3_AR=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar TOOL_GCC3_LD=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ TOOL_GCC3_LD_SYSMOD=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ld 'TOOL_GCC3_CFLAGS= -O2 -pipe' 'TOOL_GCC3_CXXFLAGS= -O2 -pipe' TOOL_YASM_AS=yasm KBUILD_PATH=/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-ose-3.0.6/work/VirtualBox-3.0.6_OSE/kBuild all

Config.kmk:128: *** You must update kBuild! KMK_REVISION=2344 KBUILD_KMK_REVISION=0 KBUILD_PATH=/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-ose-3.0.6/work/VirtualBox-3.0.6_OSE/kBuild.  Stop.

 *

 * ERROR: app-emulation/virtualbox-ose-3.0.6 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3836:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       MAKE="kmk" emake TOOL_GCC3_CC="$(tc-getCC)" TOOL_GCC3_CXX="$(tc-getCXX)" TOOL_GCC3_AS="$(tc-getCC)" TOOL_GCC3_AR="$(tc-getAR)" TOOL_GCC3_LD="$(tc-getCXX)" TOOL_GCC3_LD_SYSMOD="$(tc-getLD)" TOOL_GCC3_CFLAGS="${CFLAGS}" TOOL_GCC3_CXXFLAGS="${CXXFLAGS}" TOOL_YASM_AS=yasm KBUILD_PATH="${S}/kBuild" all || die "kmk failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   kmk failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-ose-3.0.6/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-ose-3.0.6/temp/environment'.

 *

>>> Failed to emerge app-emulation/virtualbox-ose-3.0.6, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-ose-3.0.6/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package app-emulation/virtualbox-ose-3.0.6:

 *

 * ERROR: app-emulation/virtualbox-ose-3.0.6 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3836:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       MAKE="kmk" emake TOOL_GCC3_CC="$(tc-getCC)" TOOL_GCC3_CXX="$(tc-getCXX)" TOOL_GCC3_AS="$(tc-getCC)" TOOL_GCC3_AR="$(tc-getAR)" TOOL_GCC3_LD="$(tc-getCXX)" TOOL_GCC3_LD_SYSMOD="$(tc-getLD)" TOOL_GCC3_CFLAGS="${CFLAGS}" TOOL_GCC3_CXXFLAGS="${CXXFLAGS}" TOOL_YASM_AS=yasm KBUILD_PATH="${S}/kBuild" all || die "kmk failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   kmk failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-ose-3.0.6/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-ose-3.0.6/temp/environment'.

 *

```

emerge --info:

```

Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.3.2, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.30-gentoo-r4 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r4-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_E6750_@_2.66GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.11.1

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 21 Sep 2009 06:15:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p28

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.8-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.5.4-r2, 2.6.2-r1

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 bash-completion berkdb branding bzip2 cdr cli cracklib crypt css cups dbus dell dri dvd dvdr encode ffmpeg fortran gdbm gpm hal iconv isdnlog java java6 javascript jpeg kde mmx mng mp3 mudflap multilib mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp pam pcre perl plasma png ppds pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection samba session spl sse sse2 ssl ssse3 startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd tiff unicode usb webkit xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Hat einer eine Idee?

----------

## 3PO

 *aZZe wrote:*   

> Hallo!
> 
> [...] Hat einer eine Idee?

 

Baue mal media-libs/libsdl mit dem USE Flag opengl.

```
echo "media-libs/libsdl opengl" >> /etc/portage/package.use

emerge -av virtualbox
```

----------

## 69719

Oder nimm eine höhere Version von kbuild (dev-util/kbuild)?

```

Config.kmk:128: *** You must update kBuild! KMK_REVISION=2344 KBUILD_KMK_REVISION=0

```

----------

## aZZe

 *escor wrote:*   

> Oder nimm eine höhere Version von kbuild (dev-util/kbuild)?
> 
> ```
> 
> Config.kmk:128: *** You must update kBuild! KMK_REVISION=2344 KBUILD_KMK_REVISION=0
> ...

 

Ja das wars! Vielen Dank!

----------

## mrsteven

Kannst trotzdem mal einen Bugreport erstellen, denn eigentlich sollte im Ebuild stehen welche kBuild-Version gebraucht wird.

----------

## Max Steel

Setz bitte noch den Thread auf solved.

Damit andere die auch ein Problem haben hier nachprüfen können ob das hilft. ^^

----------

